# More projects for my Granddaughter, Norah.



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

I am having so much fun knitting little clothes.


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful!!! The colors and details are amazing. Lucky little girl. Do you have a pattern for the leaf cardigan and bonnet to share?


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

You do beautiful work!


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

I have attached a copy of the book. I did change the stitch pattern for the body of the cardigan and bonnet.


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

All very nice! Especially love the first set and the pink set, just so sweet!


----------



## annie h (Mar 26, 2011)

These are beautiful your work is lovely I can see why you are enjoying it can you share patterns at all

Anne


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

I can share some of the patterns that do not have copyrights. Send me a private message to let me know which ones you are interested in. Thank you.


----------



## Joamb (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi JHood:

I would like to have the pattern for the green and blue dress and diaper cover. Have a new great granddaughter due in September. Also the pink leaf sweater and bonnet. Your work is beautiful. Joamb


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I would love to have any patterns you can share. They are ALL terrific. [email protected] (Love the yellow, blue - green and white particularly.) A word of caution. I think Norah is your first grandchild. Tuck a couple of duplicates away - You may not be as into it when the second comes along - and the kids do keep track.. I will never forget when my second commented on the fewer pictures of her on display, (Told her she hadn't been around long enoughto have as many pictures.) If there never is another little girl - you have a legacy for greatgrands or terrific gifts.


----------



## Joamb (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi JHood:

I see you placed a copy of the mag. that has the patterns you knitted. If it is suppose to open it has me fooled. My e-mail address is [email protected] if you have capability to scan and send. I would really enjoy have those patterns.

Joamb


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

All beautiful!


----------



## Jeanne1 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love them all :lol:


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Great job. You are having fun aren't you. I hope you have a very big dresser to put all these goodies in.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

They're just beautiful, thanx for sharng.


----------



## tessa (May 1, 2011)

these are just beautiful!!! Your granddaughter is very lucky that grandma is so talented!
I'd love to have the patten for the pink sweater set and the the blue striped dress.
thank you in advance and I look forward to trying these patterns.
Tessa: email [email protected]


----------



## paperclip (Feb 2, 2011)

I love it all


----------



## fay000 (Mar 20, 2011)

truly beautiful, lucky girl. Well done your very talented!


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Think they are very nice. Any chance I can get the pattern for the little blue & green dress. Cheers. [email protected]


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

simply amazing love the colors & patterns you should be very proud you did an excellent job!!!


----------



## nancy eley (Apr 4, 2011)

Lovely outfits!! I think I just saw that book...somewhere.....but did not buy it!!! Now I'll have to retrace my steps and figure where it was!!! Are all the outfits in that book? You did a fabulous job.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## bichon (Mar 26, 2011)

They are just beautiful! Can you tell me where I could get the patterns for Navy dress and also green dress.Thanks! e-mail [email protected]


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hello jhood, your work is wonderful--would you tell me where you got the pattern for the adorable pink sweater set? I would love to make it for my great-granddaughter. thanks


----------



## lwilds (Mar 29, 2011)

Really love the green dress and pink cardigan. Would love the patterns please.


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hello jhood, your work is wonderful--would you tell me where you got the pattern for the adorable pink sweater set? I would love to make it for my great-granddaughter. thanks irishgram


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful work, love the colours.


----------



## irish gram (Jan 25, 2011)

hello again, would love the pink set pattern--my e-mail is [email protected] I'll just go on Amazon and buy the book--but only want the one pattern. thank you so much for anything you can do.


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

beautiful work may I have your patterns I'm [email protected] ----- thank you


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love all of them. You do fantastic work.


----------



## nanswoolies (Apr 30, 2011)

All are beautiful!

Renate


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

Could you please share the dress and pants pattern I would love to make it for my grandaughter You are a beautiful knitter. [email protected]


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Your work is absolutely beautiful and I love the patterns - hope you'll share them or where to get them! Especially the dresses! Always looking for new ideas! Love your work. My email is [email protected] - thanks


----------



## Carlaallaire (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful work! Love them all. Congrats on the grandbabies, treasure them, they grow REAL fast.


----------



## kay shadduck (Feb 18, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern for the pink sweater leaf pattern to knit for my granddaughter, KAYLEIGH. My e-mail address is: [email protected] Thanks so much. Kay


----------



## Love2Create (Apr 24, 2011)

You are so talented. What a lucky little girl to have such a loving Grandmother. I'm sure mom will be so proud to dress little Norah in these clothes and show her off to her friends and family.


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

I just want to know what pattern you used in your avatar. So pretty!


----------



## catherine rector (Apr 22, 2011)

Beautiful work! Can you send the pink sweater pattern?

Thanks.
Catherine Rector
[email protected]


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

LOVE them ALLLLL!! beautiful stitch work!



JHood said:


> I am having so much fun knitting little clothes.


----------



## Diane l (May 3, 2011)

New granddaughter to arrive tomorrow....So exciting! This sweater is adorable and where do I find this wonderful book?


----------



## simslyn (Apr 28, 2011)

congrats on the new baby! I just got DGD #2 on March 10th. More knitting opportunities!


----------



## rphbunny (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work! Please send the patterns for the green dress and pink sweater set. Thank you
[email protected]


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

What exquisite work you do! They are just so beautiful! I would love the patterns, too. Especially the little dress with the ruffles at the shoulders! I really love it. My daughter is having a little girl in July and I would love to make these! 
email:
[email protected]

Thank you. Elaine


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> Beautiful, beautiful!!! The colors and details are amazing. Lucky little girl. Do you have a pattern for the leaf cardigan and bonnet to share?


Sure wish I knew a little one I could make these darling clothes for. After I finish the next 2 afghans for the family, I think I'm going to find out about knitting/crocheting for an abused women's shelter.. Gotta have a worthwhile place to donate items!


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

JHood, I love your work. It is absolutely gorgeous. Thanks for sharing the book for the cardi & bonnet. But I also love the two dressess. Your work is beautiful and neat. I love the detailing, I love it all.

God Bless you, and God bless your magic hands. Your Grand-daughter is lucky to have such a talented grandma. Wish her good health to enjoy all the lovely things you make for her.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Good morning JHood,
Love them all, would love to have any patterns you can share. They are ALL terrific. I wish I can knitt like you.
Look forward to trying these patterns.

[email protected]
Thank you in advance


----------



## sushimagoo (Mar 25, 2011)

Just beautiful! 
I became a grandma for the first time a month ago. It is the best thing in the world!
Would like to have the directions for these outfits, thanks in advance.
[email protected]


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

nancy eley said:


> Lovely outfits!! I think I just saw that book...somewhere.....but did not buy it!!! Now I'll have to retrace my steps and figure where it was!!! Are all the outfits in that book? You did a fabulous job.....thanks for sharing.


I just purchased that book at Michael's last week. It only has patterns for that set and another sweater set in it. They should also have it at Joann or Hobby Lobby. I love the modifications she made to the sweater (garter to stockinet)


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Your work is amazing! I love all three and I love the modifications you made to the leaves sweater! Beautiful!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I made the little leaf pattern outfit quite awhile back. I love how you changed it! I think I'll make another and use your idea of stockinet instead of garter stitch for the body. Just lovely!


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL keep having fun :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## needles62 (Jan 28, 2011)

I love all of these, I would love to have the patterns. Can you please send me an e-mail with where you got them all? Thanks, my e-mail address is: [email protected] 

Nella


----------



## puterb (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful work! I also love the blue & green first pic and the yellow one in your avatar that is just so sweet! Share with me please if you [email protected]


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbup: what talent you have.....absolutly beautiful!


----------



## Jeanie1942 (Mar 31, 2011)

I would love any of the patterns you can share....all are so pretty. My email is [email protected] Thanks so much.


----------



## JDELLOW (Mar 1, 2011)

All you knitting items are absolutely beautiful. You are a marvellous knitter and should be congratulated on such gorgeous outfits. CONGRATS!!!!! Jan Dellow


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

It does not open...just sending the pic. I will try my luck at scanning it in to share.


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

[email protected] love your work, would love the sweater and bonnet.


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Love all your work. Would appreciate any of the patterns you can share. cwfuc[email protected] Thanks so much!


----------



## adaines (Apr 25, 2011)

I would love a copy of the pattern for both dresses! I already have the book the sweater is in! You did a fabulous job, what a lucky granddaughter!


----------



## alegar75 (Mar 7, 2011)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful! Good job!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

judy do u have the pattern Id love it, [email protected]


----------



## Cheryllum (Mar 26, 2011)

I would love the pattern for the first dress. It is beautiful. You do gorgeous work. please PM me at [email protected]


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL JOB. YOU SURE DO GREAT WORK. ANY LITTLE GIRL WOULD BE PROUD TO WEAR THAT. I HOPE MOMMA TAKES HER PICTURE IN THOSE.OR MAYBE YOU CAN DO THAT. ITS A KODAK MOMMENT. JUST KEEP KNITTING YOUR WORK IS GORGEOUS. SANDI67


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

I would love to have the patterns for the Blue/Green Dress and the Green Dress! Thank you. [email protected]


----------



## Anita008 (Mar 28, 2011)

I have made the pink sweater several times and love it. It makes up quickly and fits great. Nice to see others have discovered the pattern as well. Keep up the good work!! :thumbup:


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Those little outfits are beautiful. What a lucky little girl. The afghan in the background is beautiful as well.


----------



## Pat Bedard (Feb 6, 2011)

Wow, what beautiful work. As a very new knitter, I can only pray I live long enough to strive for this perfection. I really love the green & blue set, can you share the types of yarn you used on your projects? You have very lucky grandchildren.
Pat at [email protected]


----------



## Granny G (Mar 8, 2011)

All of your baby things are so sweet and well done!


----------



## s1supert (May 4, 2011)

Your projects are beautiful. I would love any of these patterns that you are able to share. Please send to [email protected] Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## shahsultana10 (Apr 9, 2011)

awesome and so creative i liked the afghan in the background too


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

Isn't Norah a very lucky little girl to have such a talented and devoted grandma! And you are so lucky to have her, too. Knitting for her will create a special bond for you both, that will last forever. God Bless.


----------



## Alexia (Feb 28, 2011)

Congratulations, sushimagoo. You're right. There's nothing like beeing a grandma

Gold bless your new arrival


----------



## LoisDC (Apr 28, 2011)

Your projects are all lovely, and one can see the love that was knitted into them. I also would like any of the patterns you are free to send: [email protected]


----------



## phyllis516 (Mar 7, 2011)

These are absolutely fabulous! Lucky little girl


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

I love them.Can you please send patters to [email protected] And thanks you so much for sharing.You have done a great job.
Thanks Marge


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, your knitting is fabulous. I do have the pattern for the pink sweater. Would you please send me the pattern for the other two outfits. I love them. Thank you. Blessings, Dorothy. My e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## 2sticksandacherry (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow! How beautiful! would absolutely love to have whatever patterns you can send. Some of the best patterns I have made recently have come from women on this forum. My email addy is [email protected] and I would be so grateful for whatever you can send my way!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Your work is impeccable! Did you select your own colors? Just perfect!


----------



## LLKay (Apr 3, 2011)

They take my breath away. The colors are beautiful. Lucky baby.


----------



## dixieknits (Apr 12, 2011)

lovely and very well done


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Yes I did select my own colors. We wanted something besides pink for Norah. I love working with color but I do have to knit some pink for a little girl.


----------



## Jo-Ann (Mar 1, 2011)

these are absolutely gorgeous! great work!


----------



## jmarcus276 (Jan 23, 2011)

If you can share the pattern for the green dress I would love to have it! 
[email protected]


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful can't describe these!! I know your granddaughter will look lovely in these.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

I would love to make the two dresses. Could you tell me whose patterns they are?
Thanks,
Jeanne


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Send me your email address and I will be happy to share the patterns.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

If only I could knit and fantastic as you, I would have it made. Love your work.


----------



## jwalks (May 4, 2011)

Jhood, I too would love the patterns for the blue and green dresses. My email is [email protected] I have alot of patterns myself and maybe have something you would like. Just ask if you're looking for something special. Thanks!


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I hope all of you very talented knitters/crocheters are making a portfolio (with pics, pattern, notes, yarn label and/or swatch, etc.) of all these wonderful garments you have made. Don't forget to add labels to your projects so whoever gets them will know who made them. I have found iron on labels from JoAnn's. You can write your name on them and depending on the fabric iron it on. You can order labels on-line (i.e., Mary Maxim). I also use fabric glue instead of sewing the lables.The labels won't come off after washing. Hint: for babies and childrens' garments, I put my labels at the bottom of the garment, not at the neck so it won't itch or irritate them. You can also use a label to hide a mistake (depending on where it is) if there is one on the wrong side of the garment.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

JHood said:


> I am having so much fun knitting little clothes.


Wow! Great work. I especially love the dress and diaper cover, where did you find the pattern? I would love to have it.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

I found the pattern on Knitting Pattern Central.com. I can share it if you want to give me your email.


----------



## noni (Apr 12, 2011)

JHood said:


> I found the pattern on Knitting Pattern Central.com. I can share it if you want to give me your email.


Great my e-mail is [email protected] Thankyou so much


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

What beautiful work and outfits. You did an amazing job, and color selections were great.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## fnjbaker (Mar 9, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful. I have the pattern for the sweater & hat but will definitely change the stitch as you did - it's much prettier. You are very generous to offer to share. I would love to have the patterns for the dress & the green & blue (love the colors) top & matching diaper cover. My email address is [email protected] . Thank you again & again.


----------



## Dbronx (Mar 22, 2011)

Could you please, please, please, share the yellow dress,pink dress, white sweater&bonnet (is the pink one the same as the white one)if the pink different please also share blue&green dress and green dress to [email protected] I can't wait to start knitting these beautiful knits.

I thank you in advance
God Bless


----------



## knitonecatsthree (Apr 11, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful... I love the blue and green dress and diaper cover. What sizes do these fit? My granddaughter wears a size 2.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

What a fabulous job. Your granddaughter will be the envy of the neighborhood. You'll have to post a photo of her in an outfit...


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

SunsetKnitting said:


> Beautiful, beautiful!!! The colors and details are amazing. Lucky little girl. Do you have a pattern for the leaf cardigan and bonnet to share?


I would love the patterns.They are so lovely.Anyway you can give me the pattern. So sweet

[email protected]


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

JHood: I also love your profile picture, the set is beautiful! Would you also share the pattern? [email protected] Thank you!


----------



## Bogusha (Apr 14, 2011)

Your knitting is beautiful!
Would You please send me the pattern for the Pink sweater and Bonnet and Blue and Green Dress with Diaper Cover.Ilove them.
THANK YOU. Bogusha
My e-mail adres is [email protected]


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful knitting.


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi if you can, please would you email the pattern for the white sweater and bonnet. Can't find anything so lovely in the UK


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry forgot my email address [email protected]
many thanks


----------



## Mortie (Mar 21, 2011)

would love to have the pattern for the navy and green and
while outfit. my email is

[email protected]


Thank you


----------



## dixiegran (Feb 6, 2011)

Your granddaughter will be the best dressed baby in town! What beautiful and tasteful outfits you've made for her. 
I'm going on Amazon to try and get the book. In the meantime, I'd appreciate having any patterns for these that are not in the book. dixiegran [email protected]


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

we are expecting our great granddaughter in about 3 weeks. Would love all the patterns.

i
I can be reached at [email protected]

Thankyou.


----------



## knittlover (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice job, would love to have the patterns. My email is [email protected], thanks


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

we are expecting our great granddaughter in about 3 weeks. Would love all the patterns.

i
I can be reached at [email protected]

Thankyou. :roll:


----------



## Lolo (Mar 21, 2011)

The work is gorgeous! I would love any patterns you can share: [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time. My e-mail address is 
[email protected]


----------



## Dor (Jan 18, 2011)

JeanneHolmesww said:


> Thanks for taking the time. My e-mail address is
> j[email protected]


I guess we all would love your patterns. They are great as I have told you.I hope we all get the chance to knit them . Again thank you .We all would be love to be able to knit them for our grandkids too; Again thank you.
Doreen at 
[email protected]


----------



## NanaJS (Apr 21, 2011)

I would love the patterns too! [email protected]
Thanks, Joan


----------



## Carmon (Mar 28, 2011)

Absolutely lovely little sweater sets JHood! I too would like a copy of the leaf sweater and hat, and if it is not too much trouble I would love the pattern for the little yellow set that you used for your picture ID. As you requested I will send you a copy of my email. Thank you so much for sharing your lovely pictures and patterns!


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

Carlyta said:


> I hope all of you very talented knitters/crocheters are making a portfolio (with pics, pattern, notes, yarn label and/or swatch, etc.) of all these wonderful garments you have made. Don't forget to add labels to your projects so whoever gets them will know who made them. I have found iron on labels from JoAnn's. You can write your name on them and depending on the fabric iron it on. You can order labels on-line (i.e., Mary Maxim). I also use fabric glue instead of sewing the lables.The labels won't come off after washing. Hint: for babies and childrens' garments, I put my labels at the bottom of the garment, not at the neck so it won't itch or irritate them. You can also use a label to hide a mistake (depending on where it is) if there is one on the wrong side of the garment.


You are very wise to remind us all to keep a portfollio on our projects. I started one about five years ago but have been knitting for over 50 years. I wish now I had pictures and information about those projects. I find also that above the picture I write who I gave it to and the date. When I think of all the stuff I made and gave away, I just get ill cuz I didn't keep better records of those things. Good for you Carlyta for putting this in here!!!!!
Happy knitting and crocheting!!


----------



## jlang (Apr 20, 2011)

These outfits for your granddaughter are beautiful. She is a lucky girl to have such a talented grandmother.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

OMG!! You are amazing.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

OMG!! You are amazing. I too would appreciate any and all patterns; [email protected] Thank you sooo much.


----------



## Kathy15 (Mar 23, 2011)

WOW!!!! Your work is just amazing - what a gift you have. I would like to make the first dress for my 3 yr old grandaughter. 
Could u please share with me. [email protected]
Thank you


----------



## knittlover (Jan 26, 2011)

Received the leaf pattern OK, thanks for sharing. I also love your other projects, could you email me the patterns for the yellow dress, pink dress, white sweater&bonnet, please also share blue&green dress. Thanks in a millions


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

would love all patterns [email protected]


----------



## Sharonmur (Mar 3, 2011)

Just darling


----------



## LadyDi (Jan 31, 2011)

You inspire me!!! Beautiful!!!!! 
*Lady Di*


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

what is it under in knitting pattern central for the little green & blue dress. Would appreciate knowing. Many thanks
Maxine [email protected]


----------



## beadbum (May 4, 2011)

Hi, I am a newbie to this forum and just had to register to reply to your beautiful work...OMG!!! You are such a motivator to get me branch out and start knitting apparel for children! What a joy for Norah to have a grandmother like you


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

YOU ARE SO GIFTED COULD U SEND ME WHICH EVER ONES U CSN THSNK YOU Bam


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

oops sorry email addy [email protected]


----------



## Elisabeth (Feb 25, 2011)

This is so beautiful , very nice work you are doing .
I would like the patterns if you share them .
I am new to Knitting paradise.
Liz
[email protected]


----------



## wvgogo (Mar 14, 2011)

What lovely work! You're amazing AND prolific! What an inspiration! I would love to have the instructions for the dresses and diaper cover...........thank you! Do you have a preferred yarn........fiber and/or brand? You're granddaughter is very blessed little gal! [email protected]


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

My email is [email protected] would very much appreciate a copy of the pattern going mad trying to find it. Thanks
Maxine


----------



## Homehilllady (Apr 16, 2011)

Just love you latest projects


----------



## Homehilllady (Apr 16, 2011)

Just love you latest projects


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Can you share the one for the little green dress.or tell me were I can get the pattern? Thanks Marge or [email protected]


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

all 3 are adorable.would love copy of any or all 3 if possible.my email address is [email protected] will appreciate anything you can do.looking forward to more pictures o your work,you are very talented.by the way,did you also make that beautiful crochet blanket?


----------



## Cat Lady (Jan 31, 2011)

Would love to have all of the patterns. I have a new grand daughter coming in June.

[email protected]


----------



## KTDID49 (Apr 11, 2011)

Would love to know where to purchase blue & green dress pattern. Please. Thank you. You did such beautiful work.


----------



## MICKMAR (Mar 27, 2011)

you do beautiful work


----------



## JDELLOW (Mar 1, 2011)

These three patterns are fantastic. I went to the website you
suggsted but thee are so man patterns I didn't know just which one to look at for your particular patterns. Is is possible for you to give me an idea what your pattern are referred to in the long list? Any help would be appreciated but if it is too difficult or you just can't remember which ones were used that is okay. Thank you so much. Happy creating!!!!!! Jan Dellow at [email protected]


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

such beautiful work! What a lucky little girl to have such a loving and talented Grandmother!


----------



## blinkette (Feb 1, 2011)

Would love the pattern for the pink set. What size needles did you use and what type of yarn? Very beautiful!!
Thanks in advance
[email protected]


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

The pink set came from a pattern book with dress and sweater that I purchased from Joanne Fabrics. I do not have it in a format that can be emailed. I used Patons Beehive aby Sport Yarn.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

This pattern came from Etsy.com.
http://www.etsy.com/listing/57094405/baby-vest-with-curly-edges-pdf-knitting


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks so much


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

JHood said:


> Send me your email address and I will be happy to share the patterns.


I would love whichever patterns you can send, too, if it's not too much trouble. ([email protected])
You did a wonderful job. I like the color combinations on the dress. It reminds me of the dress I had as a baby that was passed down to younger sisters and a cousin. The others are adorable too. I like the leaf pattern,too. It's different.


----------



## Denim (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful colour choices and the soakers are a great addition to the little dress. Thank-you for sharing the cover of the pattern book.
Denim


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

JHood, You should be very proud of yourself. Your projects are adorable and Norah will be known as the diva of fashion. I love the outfits.
Dee Dee


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

I am a new to hand knitting.other than blankets. So I am still learning. But you said you changed the pattern. And had did it in sockett sts.Ok.. I understand ( knit & purl )and yo ....for this newby..How do you tell wish sts to use. I had trid it a coulpe of times.And get confussed as to do what. It seams backwards a lot .Can you give me some hints on how to do this? PLEASE.....Marge or [email protected]


----------



## Clarmar (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorry I went back and reread what you had wrote.And I see you did not knit it that way..I like the looks of your better.Thank You.


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

To me they all are beautiful and I know it is very hard to give the patterns to everyone. It there is any chance I could get them I will give you my email address. But if you can't I understand. I have 19 great grandchildren and I just had the 19 one a week ago the one fore that one was in Oct. I don't think they are going to stop lol. number 20 is coming in Sept. I have yet to make something for the newest one. Hope you don't get all covered up with giving patterns out. I just love all your work and done so nice. I have done knitting in years past and am back at it once again was doing quilting to earn money and now I had to stop that. So now it is fun time for me. I enjoy knitting a lot. Have a great day and God Bless you and your family,

Carolyn Trammell in Oklahoma


----------



## Manuella Pop (Mar 9, 2011)

Jackie, your knitting is exquisite!
Can I have the patterns of all you can share?
Did you block your knitted work? I just learned more abut blocking, today. 
This is such a wonderful place to be 
Here is my email

[email protected]

Thank you so much,

Manuella


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Hi Jackie
I received your pattern for the pink sweater (thank you) but would love to have the two dress patterns as well. I know you had tons of replys to that set of pictures. Your work is flawless and wondered if you ever considered selling it. It's very hard to charge enough for your time and material, don't you think?
Looking forward to seeing more pictures of your work.
Jeanne
[email protected]


----------



## knittter (Apr 12, 2011)

AWESOME!!! Please send me the 2 dress patterns! LOVE THEM! [email protected]


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

The pattern for the pink sweater can be purchased at Amazon.com at the following link:
http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Lace-Leaves-Baby-Leisure/dp/1601408374/ref=sr_1_272?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1304687891&sr=1-272
I did change the stitch for the body.


----------



## knittter (Apr 12, 2011)

Ordered the booklet from amazon, and was looking for the other 2 patterns... where do I locate them?


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

I have not been able to find them online yet. I will keep looking and post the link when I find them.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

PM your email address to me and I will be happy to forward the patterns.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Link to pattern for Pink Dress: http://www.amazon.com/Baby-Layettes-Knit-Crochet-Leisure/dp/B000JJISF6/ref=sr_1_326?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1304695439&sr=1-326
Link to pattern for White Blanket: http://www.amazon.com/Best-Knit-Baby-Afghans-Leisure/dp/1574862235/ref=sr_1_27?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1304686110&sr=1-27#
Line to pattern for Pink Sweater: http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Lace-Leaves-Baby-Leisure/dp/1601408374/ref=sr_1_272?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1304687891&sr=1-272


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

JHood said:


> I am having so much fun knitting little clothes.


OMGosh!! What beautiful work and what a lovely little one to show them off on. I'm sure you're have a wonderful time creating for her. Enjoy and Happy knitting


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Grannybear said:


> JHood said:
> 
> 
> > I am having so much fun knitting little clothes.
> ...


by the way my name is Norah too (after my grandmama)


----------



## Cat Lady (Jan 31, 2011)

I am looking for outfits for little girls from new born up and also little boys. I have a 2 month old great grandson and grand dtr due first of June. My grandchildren are 2 and up. Thank you so Much. I am on my 4th 4" binder of patterns I have down loaded.


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

I would love the pattern for the pink leaf sweater.Thanks
[email protected]


----------



## Sandi Lee (Mar 14, 2011)

Lovely work! I already have the book with the darling hat and sweater with the leaves, but I too was going to change the stitch to stockinette instead of garter.

I would, however, be very grateful for the pattern (or where to find it) for the green dress. Have several friends who have little grandaughters and I so enjoy making the baby/toddler clothes since they go so quickly and are fun to give to people.

It's amazing how many young people are AMAZED that anyone can take a ball of yarn and make something out of it. I am always the hit of any baby shower when it becomes know that I actually hand-made something rather than buy something at the store. Nothing wrong with purchased items ... hard to knit a baby stroller! Anyway, thank you for sending me the pattern for the green dress and for showing me in advance how beautifully the leaf outfit knits up. Nice work!


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Great knitting JHood, I love it all. I have to do more knitting for my great grandchildren I now have 19 of them and as of Sept there will be another. I love what I have seen of your knitting and I hope you will share the patterns with me. My email address is [email protected] Thank you so very much. God Bless you and your family.

Carolynjune


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Link for the green dress: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bloom-9


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful work she is one lucky grandaughter


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Norah in her green dress at age 1 month. She is 4 months old now but can still wear the green dress. The bodice is very stretchy.


----------



## volvo527 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'll never tire from looking at your knitting! And your little Norah is way precious. Hope you get to see her at 4 months and still wearing her dress. 
Did you ever post the pattern for the white bloomers?
And did you ever have the time to write down your pattern for the white skirt?
Thank you. Myrna at [email protected]


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

too cute. I have a almost 5 month Great grand daughter named Norah also (second marriage of my daughter Kim)


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

What a delight to have a darling little one to knit and crochet for. I have no SMALL grandchildren and doubt that I will great-grands for MANY years!
June


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

WoW beautiful work!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

JHood said:


> I am having so much fun knitting little clothes.


Can you please tell me what kind of yarn you used on these projects? I really am struggling with yarn for baby clothes. I need something that can be machine washed but I also want some structure and stitch definition. Great job!


----------



## Michelle333 (Mar 30, 2011)

I would love to have the pink sweater pattern as my first granddaughter arrived 3 weeks ago. [email protected]

any other patterns would be nice also.

Thanks


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

I used the following yarns:
KnitPicks Shine Sport Yarn  green/blue/white dress  knitpicks.com
Berroco Comfort DK  white sweater  yarnmarket.com
Sirdar Snuggly DK  pink sweater  yarnmarket.com
Patons Beehive Baby Sport  pink dress  purchased at local yarn shop


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Link to pattern for Pink Sweater: http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Lace-Leaves-Baby-Leisure/dp/1601408374/ref=sr_1_272?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1304687891&sr=1-272


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

The dress by itself was adorable. The dress with Norah? Priceless! What a beauty!


----------



## RockyMtnLady (May 7, 2011)

JHood said:


> I used the following yarns:
> KnitPicks Shine Sport Yarn  green/blue/white dress  knitpicks.com
> Berroco Comfort DK  white sweater  yarnmarket.com
> Sirdar Snuggly DK  pink sweater  yarnmarket.com
> Patons Beehive Baby Sport  pink dress  purchased at local yarn shop


Thank you. I have never used Sirdar Snuggly before. Can you tell me more about this yarn and how it works up? Does it split? I also have not used Patons Beehive - what do you like about this yarn.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Michelle333 (Mar 30, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Elaine.Fitz (Mar 27, 2011)

Jackie, Norah is so beautiful in the green dress, just like a little doll baby.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

I would never have thought of knitting something in green for a baby but boy that does look lovely so very sweet. What beautiful garments you knit they are all so lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## Kathy W. (Mar 31, 2011)

Just beautiful! Perfect! I can only look on in amazement!


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

WOW. How pretty is Norah? VERY!!! And the dress is nice, too. Good work and God Bless.


----------



## silverlady41 (Apr 20, 2011)

You do a wonderful job and the patterns are great.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

I would love the pattern for the blue and green dress. [email protected] thank you so much. Your work is beautiful.
Sarah


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

What nice projects and beautiful work! Would love to have the pattern to the navy and green ruffled dress. Where can I find it or could you e-mail me the pattern? My e-mail is [email protected] Thanks.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

jaml said:


> What nice projects and beautiful work! Would love to have the pattern to the navy and green ruffled dress. Where can I find it or could you e-mail me the pattern? My e-mail is [email protected] Thanks.


I emailed the pattern to you.


----------



## knitpick101 (Mar 24, 2011)

Could you please send me a copy of your patterns that don't have copyrights.

Many thanks

[email protected] (Barbara)


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I love the navy dress! All of them are adorable!


----------



## rp1917 (May 3, 2011)

I would love any of the patterns that you can send me.....Just love the leaf sweater, hat and even the dress... My e-mail is: [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## luvmypip (Mar 23, 2011)

Such a lucky little girl, pretty clothes also wrapped in love!!!!


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautifully done...I wish I had these patterns when my granddaughter was that small!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I would love the have pattern to green and blue dress and diaper cover. Don't mind paying for it. Thank you...Betty ([email protected])


----------



## charlie (Feb 14, 2011)

can you please share the pattern for the pink sweater if you can not that is ok Thank you [email protected]


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## JHood (May 3, 2011)

charlie said:


> can you please share the pattern for the pink sweater if you can not that is ok Thank you [email protected]


This is the link for the pink sweater pattern. I purchased the book at Joann Fabrics but the link is for Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Knit-Lace-Leaves-Baby-Leisure/dp/1601408374/ref=sr_1_272?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1304687891&sr=1-272


----------

